# Blank Face Charts - Non-MAC



## Tajaka (Oct 13, 2010)

I am looking for blank printable face charts (pdf) that are not MAC.  I have plenty of MAC charts.  I came a across one years ago that came in blue, brown, green and hazel eyes but I have no clue where I found it. The face (below) is slightly turned to the right. My laptop was stolen in June so I can't retrieve the charts or the website. I can't find the original print out with website and company name. I know it was a cosmetic company.  All I have is the one I printed that was adjusted for my needs.  It's not GGF, beautybar, or bellasugar.  I have all those in pdf.

  	Help & Thanks in advance!





  	Help!


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 14, 2011)

Dustin Hunter has some Facecharts he designed on his website for download. 

  	http://dustinhunter.com/mua/downloads_facecharts.htm

  	Check them out! I found them easy to work with.


----------



## hkgal86 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh thanks!
  	i'm always looking for makeup face charts to use


----------



## spunky (Mar 2, 2011)

thankyou! definitely going to use these on my moodboards!


----------

